# Brand new Toro Super Recycler clumping in mulch mode



## critterdude311 (Apr 21, 2018)

Guys - hoping someone can help a lawn brother out. I just recently purchased a 2021 Toro Super Recycler. The first time I used it last week, I noticed it started dropping clumps in the tire track area. It was slightly wet that day so I figured must have been user error.

I mulched again today with it, high noon, grass was dry, but I still observed clumping in the tire track area. I currently own a timemaster and love it (short of some pulley failures), but I am really starting to sour on the Super Recyler purchase at the moment. Any ideas what I might be doing wrong here to cause the 'clumping'? I was assuming this thing should be one of the best if not the best residential mulchers available, but it sure isn't performing like it at the moment!


----------



## ionicatoms (Mar 8, 2020)

Haven't observed the symptoms you're describing. Here's the underside of mine for comparison.


----------



## cleohioturf (Jul 20, 2020)

even if your lawn appears dry, the grass is growing and thick, the blades had moisture. When you cut in the spring you are probably taking a good clip off, its struggling to mulch fast enough. Start higher and drop the cut gradually in the spring. get it below where you want to leave it, then let it grow to where you want and just clip the top.


----------



## ionicatoms (Mar 8, 2020)

cleohioturf said:


> get it below where you want to leave it, then let it grow to where you want and just clip the top.


That's what I have done as well. Bag while cutting low to reset for spring, mulch for maintenance going forward.


----------



## ChevyLee (Jun 12, 2019)

I purchased a super recycler last year. I used it for a month (2 mows a week) and I had the same problem. No matter what I did, it left behind that trail. Toro said I'm waiting too long between mows or I'm cutting it too short. This was not the case, it's something with the mower. I had the blade stop version which did not come with the super recycler attachments above the blade. Toro would not take the mower back, so I sold it on Craig's list.

Im glad I kept my lawn boy mower that does not do this, no matter how much grass I cut.


----------



## critterdude311 (Apr 21, 2018)

ChevyLee said:


> I purchased a super recycler last year. I used it for a month (2 mows a week) and I had the same problem. No matter what I did, it left behind that trail. Toro said I'm waiting too long between mows or I'm cutting it too short. This was not the case, it's something with the mower. I had the blade stop version which did not come with the super recycler attachments above the blade. Toro would not take the mower back, so I sold it on Craig's list.
> 
> Im glad I kept my lawn boy mower that does not do this, no matter how much grass I cut.


Yea, that pretty much sums up my situation. I've been mowing with it twice a week since I purchased it. No drastic HOC changes or wetness in the yard - in fact the yard hasn't even gotten in to full gear yet (it will be significantly thicker a month from now).

Here's what I do know. I've used the Timemaster for several years now without any issues mulching. This new super recycler drops clumps of clippings in the wheel track all over the place to the point where mulching is not an option because it's going to start smothering the yard when the Summer stresses kick in. Leaf blowing 10k sqft of track clippings is not an option after every mow. The main reason I got this particular model was to mulch (my town does not accept grass clippings / no place to dump) so it's basically a 600 dollar paperweight at the moment. I'll experiment with a few more cuts, but it's looking like this thing is heading for Craig's list and I'm going to be eating the difference. :evil:


----------



## Midsoutherner (Aug 25, 2020)

Did you buy the one with the spin stop feature? I had the same problem with the one I bought. I bought a 2019 model 21383 so it was the red one and Toro told me that engineering says even without the blade accelerators (the wings in the middle) it was designed to provide the same effect. I call BS on that. There is no way with the extra clutch and plastic on the bottom that the grass is getting properly kicked up to much it the way its supposed to. I bought it from a local Toro dealer and they reluctantly took it back less $50 after I had used it 2 times, so I got kind of lucky. I didnt want to have to deal with selling on Craigs list. I ended up buying a 2020 model 21386, and it has been outstanding even with all the weeds I have in my yard right now and a ton of clumping under the deck the first few mows of the season.


----------



## critterdude311 (Apr 21, 2018)

Midsoutherner said:


> Did you buy the one with the spin stop feature? I had the same problem with the one I bought. I bought a 2019 model 21383 so it was the red one and Toro told me that engineering says even without the blade accelerators (the wings in the middle) it was designed to provide the same effect. I call BS on that. There is no way with the extra clutch and plastic on the bottom that the grass is getting properly kicked up to much it the way its supposed to. I bought it from a local Toro dealer and they reluctantly took it back less $50 after I had used it 2 times, so I got kind of lucky. I didnt want to have to deal with selling on Craigs list. I ended up buying a 2020 model 21386, and it has been outstanding even with all the weeds I have in my yard right now and a ton of clumping under the deck the first few mows of the season.


The model # for this one is 21382 (model year 2021) - It's the one with the Honda engine which makes it even more surprising; no spin stop on this particular model.


----------



## ionicatoms (Mar 8, 2020)

Will you provide photos or a video of the clumping? Maybe before your next mow do a single swath straight forward and then take the photos. My SR pushes all the excess grass clippings forward, not to the side. Are both sides clumping?


----------



## critterdude311 (Apr 21, 2018)

ionicatoms said:


> Will you provide photos or a video of the clumping? Maybe before your next mow do a single swath straight forward and then take the photos. My SR pushes all the excess grass clippings forward, not to the side. Are both sides clumping?


It appears to be getting dropped from the back left side of the mower primarily. I will take a photo the next time I mow.


----------



## greengrass (Sep 9, 2018)

I bought the 21386 model this year. Yesterday I mowed and noticed the wheel clumps as well in the thick areas of my lawn, left side. Albeit I hadn't mowed in over a week, HOC at 3.75in. I was walking really slow and overlapping previous cut. Will have to see if it is a problem with less time between mows. I also notice it doesn't seem to have much suction compared to my previous 22in recycler.


----------



## Mrsamman (Jun 12, 2018)

I always bag fescue during heavy growing period. I have a Honda, toros and they all will leave lots of clumps if I tried to mulch. Fescue blades are just to big and have to much moisture. Just my opinion.

Scott


----------

